# spotting after bfp?



## EMS (Dec 9, 2006)

What does it mean? Yesterday, 10 dpo, I got a bfp. Then had a tiny bit of spotting that evening. It couldn't be implantation spotting, could it? Temps are still high this morning, 11 dpo. No more spotting.
What think ye?
Thanks.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

I spotted early in my 2nd pregnancy. Brown blood is old blood so maybe its from implantation, yes, or even sex.


----------



## sbilady (Jun 21, 2007)

I had red implantation bleeding with my first dd. I noticed about at 5am which I assumed was a period at around cd 35. Then at around 9 or 10 am it completely vanished. This had never happened before so I immediately suspected pregnancy. I tested later that day and got a bfp. I also had some brown discharge later on. I called the doc and was given a vaginal and abdominal ultrasound. All was well. Spotting during pregnancy is quite normal. I think if it soaks through a pad and/or it's accompanied by painful cramping, that's a concern.


----------

